# Dragging now?



## Smallfarmky (May 31, 2017)

I bought a small farm that has been very overgrazed. It needs help and needs piles spread. Then reseeded in late summer. Thoughts on dragging now in the heat and dry spell?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Smallfarmky said:


> I bought a small farm that has been very overgrazed. It needs help and needs piles spread. Then reseeded in late summer. Thoughts on dragging now in the heat and dry spell?


What's your plan, killing everything? Would bare ground be subject to any erosion? Are you flat or hilly?

If plan on spreading piles, I'd be gettin' it done. I'd also be doing some soil testing, so that I would have some time to get things in good shape BEFORE I toss expensive seed down. BUT it's your money and your seed that could be wasted.

Larry


----------



## Smallfarmky (May 31, 2017)

My plan is to spread piles, then no till in sept. Will do soil testing. I like to spray for broad leaf weeds in a month or two but there seems to be concern seeding following 24d type products


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

What do you plan on drilling back into it?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If you overspray you can have problems. I hit stuff I plan on drilling in July. Then drill any pasture blend beginning to middle of September. Even the clover eventually comes back.

If you spray in 2 months you're too late, weeds are dying at that point. Needs to be sprayed now to give the residual some time to wear off. If you ever plan to plant beans or other sensitive legumes you will need to glyphosate the whole field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4D in either formula Amine or Ester only needs about 30 days before plant back in grass or legumes. If you have some very tough broadleafs you will need something a touch stronger like Weedmaster/Brash/Rangestar. Then it is about a 40 day plantback but I have done it in 30 successfully....especially if your getting some rain and using 2 pints or less per acre.

If you are in a drought situation, it is a waste of money to spray herbicide for the most part.

So you do need to get on it between now and the middle of August as I am guessing that you will drill about the middle of September in the Bluegrass??

Regards, Mike


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

what are you leaving as far as grass ? what are you going to plant in it ? and for what purpose ? im in western ky and just say , big fan of annual rye grass , and have gotten to where i drill some crimson clover and even some radishes and turnips , just for the nutrient recycling . just drill it right into the pasture or hayfield . good early green up in the spring .


----------

